# In the mousery.. 7 weeks to 6 days old



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally! Success with my siamese does! 9 youngsters from 2 does 



































Apparently blue piebald and black-eyed cream creates..










































The only black splashed I like more..

















The kind with a super pale background 

I like paler splashed too..


















And then the tricolours - because everyone likes tricolours 










































































































And a satin himilayan doe. Just because.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

they are so cute


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looking good!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

I really like those splashy looking blue/creams!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! And yes, they're lovely heavily splashed little squishies


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Adorable Babies you've got there!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful mice  Love the huge range of colours you have


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Dawh! Lovely!


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Amazing mice! Gorgeous colorings!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats on the siamese! Everyone looks good.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Lovely selection! I especially love your Tri's!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

tris are my favourite


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness, so many lovely pictures!


----------

